# Devils Lake Fishing Report - Ed's Bait Report 8/22



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye action has been fairly good for smaller walleyes in East Bay around the Stromme Addition and Foughty's Point trees. Anglers are using
chartreuse or gold spinners in 20-25 feet of water with leeches or
crawlers. In the Flats anglers are also using spinners along the Golden
Highway or are slip bobbering in the trees. The fish in the Flats tend to
be larger, but less abundant. Other areas producing walleyes include
Pelican Island in East Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, and the area
around the Grahams Island State Park. White bass fishing is inconsistent
with some being caught around the bridges in the evenings. Pike continue
to be caught in most areas of the lake. Try using smelt from shore near
the bridges, or try spinners off the deeper rocky points around the lake.
Perch fishing is rather inconsistent with the best area being the north end
of Creel Bay. Hali's with minnows or a piece of crawler have been the best
bets. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

